# Fish Trap mods



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Would like to share a couple of mods that i have done to my 1 man Fish Trap.
For the sled, the first thing that i done was to take the bench seat out. As for the tote seat, tote size is 20'' L x 15'' W x 11'' H. Attached the poly seat with 2 pieces of board, to the lid with screws. The divider is just some scrap plywood. Added a piece of board with slots cut, for some thin plastic dividers,that i had for tackle box storage. Done

For the rod holders, they are just PVC, 2 on the right are made from scrap that i had, pvc is 1 1/4''. 2 on the left are 1'' thin wall pvc. Cut a slot in the pvc, so the rod can slide all the way in, and are protected. Then just mounted the tubes to some wood strips with plastic sip ties, drilled a hole at the top of the strip, to mount to the rail of the trap, and attached those with sip ties.

Well thats it, your comments are welcome.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i like it. youre lucky to have that rail, nice storage set up. my pro doesnt have a rail like that. looks like you could just turn the rods around and fish out of those storage tubes. nice. maybe drop the back ends down a couple inches.


----------

